
Why Don't They Just Do It? Lecture on Procrastination by Expert Dr. Pychyl - dpflan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhFQA998WiA
======
dpflan
Here is information about the research group at Carleton University and a
short article:

1\. [http://www.procrastination.ca/](http://www.procrastination.ca/)

2\. [http://newsroom.carleton.ca/2012/09/20/what-are-you-
waiting-...](http://newsroom.carleton.ca/2012/09/20/what-are-you-waiting-for-
procrastination-deconstructed/)

Also, Dr. Pychyl's book on procrastination: _Solving the Procrastination
Puzzle: A Concise Guide to Strategies for Change_ if you're interested in a
read:

[https://www.amazon.com/Solving-Procrastination-Puzzle-
Concis...](https://www.amazon.com/Solving-Procrastination-Puzzle-Concise-
Strategies/dp/0399168125)

(Just throwing up links for more info.)

